# Driving licence for 50cc Scooter



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm thinking about putting the bicycles to semi-retirement and getting a 50cc motor scooter.
I have a (very old) full driving licence and understand that this gives me a full licence to drive a 50cc scooter. Does anyone know if I can then carry a pillion passenger (given that the scooter is equiped to do so).


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Fella


If you obtained your full car licence before 1 February 2001 you are automatically entitled to ride a moped without L-plates (D-plates in Wales).

That's from the governments own website.

Although I can't find it, you are permitted to take pillion on 50cc! it's made really you can't on a 125cc once you passed your CBT!

w


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

I think you will find the actual wording is UNDER 50cc.We have a 49cc Piagio Zip and it carries us both but is a bit slow on hills and governed down to 30mph.

I only have an ordinary car licence but found it allows carrying a passenger if the scooter is constructed to do so.

In the V5 taxation class is "Bicycle" and is £15 per year.

Regards


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I think you need a full bike licence to be able to carry passengers.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

motormouth said:


> I think you need a full bike licence to be able to carry passengers.


Now I'm confused - come on all you other scooter users, set me straight!


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Many, many years ago (1964) I had a scooter and a Provisional Licence and was stopped by a policeman and was asked if I had a full Licence, obviously I didn't, but what he didn't know when he stopped me was that my passenger did have a full licence and therefore we were legal.

So if your passenger has a full driving licence (not bike licence) then you should be ok.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Wilmannie said:


> I'm thinking about putting the bicycles to semi-retirement and getting a 50cc motor scooter.
> I have a (very old) full driving licence and understand that this gives me a full licence to drive a 50cc scooter. Does anyone know if I can then carry a pillion passenger (given that the scooter is equiped to do so).


Hi
Like you I have what they call grand father rights,I can ride a 49cc bike without L plates, that's the easy bit,I had a problem getting insurance because I never sat a CBT,my insurance will not cover me to carry a passenger they say it is not legal,Grey area,sorry.
George


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm covered on my insurance for pillion, on 50cc scooter all across Europe. As far as I've read, the 'DO NOT take a pillion is for nippers.

This might clarify?

http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110529134102AA9yE9q

w


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Thank you all for your help - this has turned out to be a grey area indeed!

Wilse, That link was very helpful, thanks.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Wilmannie said:


> Thank you all for your help - this has turned out to be a grey area indeed!


There's nothing grey about it - the legislation is quite clear. It's only a matter of proper research. 

If you obtained your full car licence before 1st February 2001, it automatically gave you a full moped licence. If on or after that date, you will only have a provisional moped entitlement. I assume you do not hold a full motorcycle entitlement otherwise you would have mentioned it.

So if you obtained your full car licence before 1st February 2001, you can drive a moped without L-plates and carry a passenger provided the moped is equipped for it.

Dougie.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

randonneur said:


> . . . So if your passenger has a full driving licence (not bike licence) then you should be ok.


Are you sure about this? My understanding is that in order to supervise a provisional licence holder, you must hold a full licence  for the relevant category of vehicle  and therefore for a bike of 50cc or over the pillion passenger (i.e. supervisor) would have to have a full motorcycle licence.

Edit to add P.S.

Here is the quote:

"If you want to practise your driving with an accompanying driver, the accompanying driver must be over the age of 21 and must have held (and still hold) a full licence, in the relevant vehicle category, for three years."

full details here: 
http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/LearnerAndNewDrivers/LearningToDriveOrRide/DG_4022661


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

rogerblack said:


> Are you sure about this? My understanding is that in order to supervise a provisional licence holder, you must hold a full licence  for the relevant category of vehicle  and therefore for a bike of 50cc or over the pillion passenger (i.e. supervisor) would have to have a full motorcycle licence


None of this is relevant -- why complicate what is a simple matter? He's got a pre-2001 full car licence, so he can ride a moped without L-plates and carry a passenger.

:roll:

Dougie.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

asprn said:


> rogerblack said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure about this? My understanding is that in order to supervise a provisional licence holder, you must hold a full licence  for the relevant category of vehicle  and therefore for a bike of 50cc or over the pillion passenger (i.e. supervisor) would have to have a full motorcycle licence
> ...


Oh, pardon me for trying to be helpful - I'll go back to my gardening.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

asprn said:


> rogerblack said:
> 
> 
> > None of this is relevant -- why complicate what is a simple matter? He's got a pre-2001 full car licence, so he can ride a moped without L-plates and carry a passenger.
> ...


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

rogerblack said:


> Oh, pardon me for trying to be helpful - I'll go back to my gardening.


Oh, get over yourself. :lol: The OP asked a question which was answered. You posted info he didn't ask for - and which added unnecessary complications for the guy. I commented on that, and asked why you'd done it.  (I still don't know :? ).



motormouth said:


> Well I am so pleased you think it is a simple matter. I suggest you contact google and demand that they correct all the mis information therein. One site will say you can, the next will say you can't. (carry passengers even with a pre 2001 full car licence I mean)


The legislation *is* simple.  It's research which isn't always easy, and that's not Google's problem. There's very little misinformation on this subject that I've found, but there is a hellluva lot of speculative claptrap by people who can't be bothered to do the research (and that's a general comment about what I found). If the Government make legislation, then the Government is the place to do your research. I regard anything else as unreliable until shown that it agrees with the definitive source.



motormouth said:


> But you will be right. :wink: :wink:


Well I am, because I did the research a long time ago - not because I'm a smart-arse. 

Dougie.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

OK Asprn, can you provide a link to the government website which gives a definitive answer, 'cos I couldn't find it. Well certainly not the DVLA site.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Whenever you want to know anything about licensing on cars or entitlement, this is the site that will have it.

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/index.htm


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

asprn said:


> rogerblack said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, pardon me for trying to be helpful - I'll go back to my gardening.
> ...


Dougie, I'm not entirely sure why you feel I need to justify my post to you, but here goes:

information was posted (as quoted in my original post) which at best could be interpreted as vague and at worst possibly misleading. This may or may not have applied directly to the OP's specific situation but as you are no doubt aware posts on this forum frequently come high on the list in searches on G**gle (other search engines are available) and someone to whom the information was relevant may well therefore come across it by that route. In the spirit of helpfulness, I therefore quite politely gave some clarifying information and a link to the relevant government website as the definitive source for full details. 
I had not anticipated your size 11 coming down on me like some Pythonesque foot for daring to give my two pennyworth on a forum to which I am a subscriber. Clearly you believe that your years of poring over 'Baker & Wilkie' or whatever, give you a monopoly on providing legal information on this forum, however that will not deter me from trying to be helpful as and when I desire now and in future.
Have a nice day!


----------



## voyagerstan (Aug 6, 2010)

you cannot carry apassenger without passing test !!! :twisted: nice pics just about sums things up eh


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

voyagerstan said:


> you cannot carry apassenger without passing test !!! :twisted: nice pics just about sums things up eh


That seems to tally with my old "garelli tiger sports" days..
Soon found out you get fined for smoking on a bike too :lol:


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Here's what I was told.

If your full car driving licence was issued before 1 Feb 2001 then you have a FULL Category P Entitlement (full moped licence). 

FULL 'P' entitlement allows Pillion.

This is for a 'moped' i.e. up to 50cc.


----------



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

I have never had a problem. Passed my car test in the 70's and have been riding a 50cc with pillion with no CBT or anything like that. I had insurance that was European wide with pillion and rode it in places as far as Greece. I have never been stopped and have never worried about it. 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

voyagerstan said:


> you cannot carry apassenger without passing test !!!


Wrong I'm afraid. He is allowed to carry a passenger on a 50cc bike as has already been said.

JohnW


----------

